# Canon Showcases 2/3" Global Shutter Image Sensor at ISSCC 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2017)

```
Canon has presented a paper showcasing global shutter technology for a 2/3″ image sensor at ISSCC 2017 <a href="http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk/2017/02/isscc-2017-canon-23-inch-gs-sensor.html">according to ISW</a>.</p>
<p>You can check the thumbnails below for all the technical information.</p>
<p><strong><em>A 1.8e-rms Temporal Noise Over 110dB Dynamic Range3.4μm Pixel PitchGlobal ShutterCMOS Image Sensorwith Dual-Gain Amplifiers, SS-ADC and Multiple-Accumulation Shutter

</em></strong>by Masahiro Kobayashi, Yusuke Onuki, Kazunari Kawabata, Hiroshi Sekine,Toshiki Tsuboi, Yasushi Matsuno, Hidekazu Takahashi, Toru Koizumi, Katsuhito Sakurai, Hiroshi Yuzurihara, Shunsuke Inoue, Takeshi Ichikawa at ISSCC 2017 on Feb. 6, 2017.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28240 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Canon-ISSCC-2017-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Canon-ISSCC-2017-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Canon-ISSCC-2017-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Canon-ISSCC-2017-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Canon-ISSCC-2017-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Canon-ISSCC-2017-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Stuart (Feb 8, 2017)

Love the idea - keep it coming Canon. Straight propeller blades


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2017)

They have published several related papers now, so one must be in the pipeline.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 9, 2017)

Awesome. Canon has been bringing up global shutter and increased dynamic range a lot lately. Very eager to see what's coming.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh, and if anyone has time to burn and could convert the technical slides into laymen's terms, that'd be great


----------



## hne (Feb 9, 2017)

I read this as: Canon has made a 8.8*6.6 millimeter sensor that can give 120fps FullHD video showing straight rotor blades on helicopters, with 13 stops dynamic range at base ISO plus some extra range using an on-sensor HDR multi-exposure/dual-sensitivity mode if you limit it to 60fps. With a power consumption so low you could power a dozen off of a USB port.

This is the type of sensors used in cameras built for TV studio use, and the ones you see at the sidelines of the superbowl and olympic games with quarter-million-dollar (and up!) box lenses attached. Serious money in this market. So far Canon has made a large share of the lenses for this market but no cameras. In fact, the only reasonably current Canon video camera with a 2/3" sensor is the Legria Mini X.

So why would Canon invest heavily in prototyping serious video features with prototypes at a sensor size they aren't using? Are we seeing the first signs of Canon developing broadcast cameras?


----------



## noncho (Feb 9, 2017)

This sonds like a perfect compromise for cameraphones. 
I'm tired ot more and more 1/2.3" - 1/3" small sensors in the phones and a lot of software corrections to make the final picture usable.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 9, 2017)

hne said:


> So why would Canon invest heavily in prototyping serious video features with prototypes at a sensor size they aren't using? Are we seeing the first signs of Canon developing broadcast cameras?



Canon has recently released other special purpose sensors (like the ISO 4M one) that they primarily appear to be selling to other manufacturers instead of building cameras around them themselves. This could be another one.


----------

